# states w/most forum mebers, which states w/most PGA member



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I am curious which states have the most forum members, and which states the most NAPA members, Just curious.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Jake is still data gathering for big decision. Which state has the best packgoat culture. There are so many great places and only one life to live. The moderators will have to put some time in to get the answer to this one. It will be interesting to see.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Lotsa thoughts cranking on through :lol: ,

I will be in Cusick, Wa over the winter, and doing a lot of scouting, but also wondering about availability of like-minded folks , and the states that probably has the most pack goat activity. 

I think that it will be interesting for everyone to one extent or another.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Cascade Packgoat Club has events as far east as Caldwell Idaho. We have a campout coming up in the gorge the weekend after Labor Day. See the post on it here under events.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Carolyn

I will be late for that one by about two weeks else I'd try to make it as a stop along the way on the move. :lol:


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

You should head east. We need to increase our numbers out here!


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Theres some nice country there for sure but the last time I was in VT and NH it was getting pretty pricey, a lot of New Yorkers moving up and getting their morning lattes and monogrammed toilet paper in local bistros and reincarnated general stores. Or so it seemed to this country boy.

Otoh, western MT is getting a lot that way too.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Here is a quick set of numbers via past and present NAPgA member locations. WA, ID, CO, MT, OR, CA are at the top. I sure love to see the growing numbers on the east coast and mid states. Would love to see more over seas too!

AK	2
AR	1
AZ	7
CA	24
CANADA	3
CO	19
COSTA RICA	1
GA	4
GERMANY	1
IA	1
ID	29
IN	2
KS	1
KY	2
MA	1
MD	3
ME	1
MI	1
MO	3
MT	14
NC	3
ND	1
NE	1
NH	3
NJ	1
NM	9
NV	3
NY	6
OH	6
OK	2
OR	17
PA	2
SC	1
SD	2
TX	4
UT	11
VA	1
VT	1
WA	37
WY	4


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Rachel, thats fascinating !! 

Room for a whole lot more thats for sure !


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow 11 in Utah and 4 in Wyoming. Anyone going to the Uintas for Labor day?

We are tentatively planning to go from Trial lake to Wall up to Twin Lakes. Once you are on top at Twin, you can fish about nine lakes without changing altitude much all within a couple hundred yards of each other.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

I am tickled how many that there are in Washington, it will take me several more lifetimes to hike all the area in just the 2 states bordering Wa and Wa.


----------

